# Western Auto Catalog 1962



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

I don't know western auto catalog, but it popped up on my YT feed, and I thought you folks would like to watch this guy comparing the catalog of '62 to the mode of shopping today...


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 14, 2021)

There was one in the town next to ours.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

Did you shop there Lois?...Even tho' I don't know it, I was fascinated by the  price differences..some hardly different at all since '62...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2021)

My first bike came from a Western Auto store.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 14, 2021)

Oh, sure, Holly.  They carried everything.  Remember, those prices were 50 years ago and the cost of living was so different.  Those bicycles today would be close to $150.00.  I don't know what that is in your money.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Oh, sure, Holly.  They carried everything.  Remember, those prices were 50 years ago and the cost of living was so different.  Those bicycles today would be close to $150.00.  I don't know what that is in your money.


yes I realise that it was 50 years ago..but what I meant was that some of those prices are not so far increased ..at least not here. So maybe they are incredibly cheap today for some things, or they were very expensive when I was 7...


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My first bike came from a Western Auto store.


So was mine

......and my first 30-30


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> So was mine
> 
> ......and my first 30-30


My first rifle, a 22 short single shot came from Monky Wards. I used it,and grandpas .410 shotgun, to kill rats on the farm.


----------



## Chet (Mar 14, 2021)

We had an American Auto which seems to be the same. I still have an electric hand drill I bought there. Back then they weren't covered with plastic for insulation to protect from electrocution. Bare hand to mettle and pray. I still use it.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2021)

I serviced the computers at the Western Auto headquarters in Kansas City....back in the late '60's, through the 1980's....before they sold out to Sears and Advance Auto Parts.  Their old building is still there, and it still has a huge WA neon sign on top of the building.

https://www.kansascity.com/news/local/article214569340.html


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 14, 2021)

Western Auto wasn't big in my part of Massachusetts., we had the good old Sear's catalog.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Western Auto wasn't big in my part of Massachusetts., we had the good old Sear's catalog.


Good ol' Sears catalog. A classic.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 14, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> So was mine
> 
> ......and my first 30-30


I still have my western auto 30-30.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 14, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My first rifle, a 22 short single shot came from Monky Wards. I used it,and grandpas .410 shotgun, to kill rats on the farm.


I got all my ammo, pistol, rifle and shotgun; from Western Auto as a kid.  It was closest.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I still have my western auto 30-30.


Winchester mdl '94?


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 14, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Winchester mdl '94?



I wish.    It's model is "Revelation model 200-2550". Did some digging and found it's basically a Marlin 336 re-branded for Western Auto.
Here's an interesting link showing who made guns for different stores. 

http://proofhouse.com/cm/house_brand.htm


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Here's an interesting link showing who made guns for different stores


WHOA

That's quite the list


----------



## Jules (Mar 14, 2021)

Seems similar to our Canadian Tire.


----------

